# Daffs open for Christmas?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was out in the garden at the weekend, raking up loads of leaves, and it looks like I have loads of daffodils through. No frosts, 13c outside just now, a balmy evening! With this mild weather continuing, we may have some flowers open by Christmas!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought you were talking about a former member on here!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You are not alone, we have some showing through as well.


cabby


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

chasper said:


> I thought you were talking about a former member on here!


Me too! I nearly had a heart attack:frown2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We gave a Rhododendron in full flower, a rose blooming daffodils up and snowdrops looking very confused


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

chasper said:


> I thought you were talking about a former member on here!


Me too,I hesitated to open the thread!:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chasper said:


> I thought you were talking about a former member on here!


Me too, not had any entertainment for a while, although some brewing.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I didnt hesitate, I knew what he meant !
We regularky have daffs ooen at Christmas but thery are very early thus year, been in flower for over a week !!!!
Madness.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Its early, please forgive all those typos !


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a rose bush in bloom

Thought it would have drowned by now

Aldra


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My neighbour has a cherry tree in blossom!!!!!:surprise:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Aldra, we have a beautiful yellow flower on our climbing rose. It looks so lovely on its own. 

Daffodils have been coming through in November/December,her for the last few years although a bit of a cold snap holds them in check. We have a sheltered climate on the Wirral thanks to Snowdonia.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Not wanting to dampen the spirits but Nature has a way of balancing the books....I wonder if El Nino has some surprises planned for us?... watch out in February.....the sheep around here have really thick coats, a sure sign of cold and snow to come :frown2: ( but our postman is still wearing his shorts :grin2: )


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don't worry about typos, just be happy that you still realise that they are.

cabby


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Around here they judge winters by the thickness of the onion skins.
A very mild winter is predicted...very thin skins. We have not had any cold snap to speak of and as for rain, we have forgotten what it looks like !
Time will tell...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lots of thick skins round here lately > >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

spykal said:


> Not wanting to dampen the spirits but Nature has a way of balancing the books....I wonder if El Nino has some surprises planned for us?... watch out in February.....the sheep around here have really thick coats, a sure sign of cold and snow to come :frown2: ( but our postman is still wearing his shorts :grin2: )


Shorts are not for the benefit of the sheep I hope - couldn't be surely, it's Worcs not Wales:surprise:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As much as my wallet likes the dull, mild weather for smaller gas bills, I would much rather have some sunshine - and a few frosty nights to go with it. And of course the solar panels aren't producing much electricity either. :frown2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we have roses out in the garden and there are daffodils in full bloom in a few places locally.


----------

